# rear speakers stopped working HELP



## edy (Apr 12, 2004)

*Rear Speakers Stopped Working Help!!!!*

1990 Pathfinder Se. Does Anyone Know Where The Factory Amp Is Located In This Car? Rear Speakers Just Stopped Working For No Reason. Checked All Fuses Including One By Battery (15amp) Is There Another Fuse On The Amp Itself? If So, I Can't Seem To Find The Amp. Any Help Greatly Appreciated!!!!!


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

probably is in the center console, you will need to take all that out


----------

